# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Eilik, companion bot, Energize Lab, Hong Kong

## Airicist2

energizelab.com

youtube.com/channel/UCr9Esmlt3RAeWC1NNNy5gDA

facebook.com/Energize-Eilik-106493865156929

instagram.com/energize.ins

"Eilik - A little Companion Bot with Endless Fun" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist2

Eilik - A little companion bot with endless fun

Nov 12, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meet Eilik, a feisty little AI robot that lives on your desk like a tiny Tamagotchi with a personality"

by Sarang Sheth
December 23, 2021

----------

